# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme nga ata/ato qe jetojn ne Tirane

## FierAkja143

Po mundohem te gjej ne google restorante ku mund te besh nje mremje te madhe (200-300 veta) ne Tirane (me muzike etc.).

Gjeta qe Sheraton ne Tirane ka nje ambient te till dhe ka # e telefonit ku mund ti kontaktoj.  Ka qene njeri atje?  Si ju eshte dukur?

Por pervec sheraton nuk gjeta dot gje tjeter.  Kush jeton ne Tiran ose ka familje shoqeri qe kan bere ndo nje mbremje te madhe ne Tirane ju lutem me sillni info per vendin (numer telefoni & emrin e lokalit qe to sugjeronit). 

Flm

----------


## shigjeta

Perveç Sheraton, gjithashtu Rogner, Hotel Tirana, Chateau Linza, Xibraku .... kane salla te medha dhe behen mbremje te bukura. Por nganjehere jane detajet ato qe bejne diferencen dhe e bejne mbremjen siç e deshiron, prandaj me e mira eshte t'i shikosh, perpara se te vendosesh.

----------


## ILMGAP

Hotel Tirana Hotel Tirana Hotel Tirana  :ngerdheshje: 


per ca te duhet  :perqeshje:  ?

----------


## Bamba

Per dasem me pra mo, per ca thote.

Ka sa te hajne qent vende, mjafton te kesh nji si kjo   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

O njerez po qe ka vende kte e kam kuptuar dhe kam familje atje qe do ndihmoj me detajet.  Por doja te dija opinione dhe te njerezve te tjere para se te le ata te vendosin vendin meqe vet nuk do jem dot atje qe te ndihmoj.  Pra arsya qe po kerkoj ndihme ktu eshte qe te zgjedh 2-3 vende qe me pelqejn, ti mar ne tel per disa detaje dhe pastaj te kerkoj me shume ndihme nga familja.




> Rogner, Hotel Tirana, Chateau Linza, Xibraku


shume flm per pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:  numrat e telefonit te ktyre vendeve eshte e leht te mi sjellesh ktu?

----------


## PINK

Te Rogneri, eshte goxha nice. Nje kushja ime u martua kete vere, atje e beri. Nga fotot qe pashe, very nice, mua me pelqeu. Merite e fotografit apo ambjenti ishte i kendshem, ose mbase te dyja, nuk e di (te dyja duhen ne fakt). Po konsideroje si vend atje.

Ja te vej  nja 2 foto, nga dasma e saj. Me shume sme lejohet te sjell , pa leje. (brenda dhe jashte) lol

----------


## Bamba

Shiko ate foton e pare psh...me e pa te mer ne qafe si dekor etj etj, ama po te shikosh tavolinat te del direkt nga qefi. Te duket sikur njerzit do i hypin kalaqaf njeri tjetrit!  :ngerdheshje: 
Vendi goxha i lezetshem per dasem gjithsesi. (edhe pse ne vere nuk do ta beja kurre ne nje ambient te mbyllur)

----------


## J@mes

Nga eksperienca mund te them qe Rogner dhe Linza nuk me kane lene pershtypje te mire. 

Ato qe do te keshilloja jane : Xibraku dhe veçanerisht Vila Toskana (Ndroq Tirane).

Ambjenti dhe sherbimi jane perfekt.

----------


## Jack Watson

Po për çmimin s'je e interesuar? :P

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po për çmimin s'je e interesuar? :P


Këtë po pyesja dhe unë veten  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## PINK

Eshte dhe nje "Natyre e qete" si tip keshtjelle,  lol, ne lunder me duket, eshte per dasma aty? Se une vetem ne foto e kam pare, dhe me ka pelqyer. Kur te vij ne tirane, do ha nje dreke aty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> Po për çmimin s'je e interesuar? :P


*Per numrat e telefonit* jam e interesuar qe as nje nuk po sjell.  Ja ti pse e thua se i dua numrat e telefonit un watson?  Qe ti mar ti pyes si jan me shendet?  Per kto lloj pyetjesh i dua telefonat qe ti pyes per cmimin, nese jan available ne daten qe dua un etc etc.

----------


## mia@

> *Per numrat e telefonit* jam e interesuar qe as nje nuk po sjell.  Ja ti pse e thua se i dua numrat e telefonit un watson?  Qe ti mar ti pyes si jan me shendet?  Per kto lloj pyetjesh i dua telefonat qe ti pyes per cmimin, nese jan available ne daten qe dua un etc etc.


Vallahi fierake, keto lokalet qe jane sjell ketu jane me te shtrenjtat besoj. Ka plot me te lira ne Tirane dhe rrethinat e saj..

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

yyy vetem pare te kesh se ke vende te bukra sa te duash...une dasmen time e kam bo te Tris quhet me duket ish markat thojn..por me shume se 200 - 210 veta aty boll jan se nuk del gje se ne ishim nja 200 dhe na ka dal shume shume mire po ju qenkeni me shume po te thash pare te kesh se vende te bukra ke sa te duash...e mira kesaj esht qe e ke ne Tiron mren per ato qe nuk kan makina pershembull esht gje e mire ose pleq qe nuk kan shume fuqi etj etj....

----------


## PINK

> *Per numrat e telefonit* jam e interesuar qe as nje nuk po sjell.  Ja ti pse e thua se i dua numrat e telefonit un watson?  Qe ti mar ti pyes si jan me shendet?  Per kto lloj pyetjesh i dua telefonat qe ti pyes per cmimin, nese jan available ne daten qe dua un etc etc.


Ti mire qe kerkon ndihme, po  dhe nuk di apo je dembele, (whichever comes first). 

Ai qe eshte i interesuar, kerkon dhe gjen. 

Per me shume linkun ketu, call 'em up. 

http://www.hotel-europapark.com/hote...a_albania.html

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

fierake,

nga te gjithe ke marre pergjigje, vetm nga ato qe jetojne ne tirane jo,... :pa dhembe: 

Kane permendur disa vende,

Fjale te mira kam degjuar per ate vila Toscana, po vete skam qene ne ndonje dasem aty,

ndersa persa i perket Rognerit apo Sheratonit, 

Rogneri eshte shume me mire se Sheratoni....

ka permend Pinku do keshtjella ne Londer,....

vallaj te bukura jan kshu, ka edhe motele afer per dasmoret pas dasmes,...lol

por te keshilloj, qe pervec bukurise te pyesesh edhe per ushqimin qe bejne, si e bejne, me c'material, dhe si e servirin...

shkurt,...

pyet gjithe forumin e boj si te thone shpija...

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

lokali ma i mir osht "hani i babes" hahahahahahahaha motel me 7 yje. tamom per qejf.

tel- 1-800-qefoqef

----------


## Endless

> lokali ma i mir osht "hani i babes" hahahahahahahaha motel me 7 yje. tamom per qejf.
> 
> *tel- 1-800-qefoqef*


... o qerrata!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> lokali ma i mir osht "hani i babes" hahahahahahahaha motel me 7 yje. tamom per qejf.
> 
> tel- 1-800-qefoqef


jo po tek varri i ashikut,

ku takohet topi me romn... :perqeshje: 

ka edhe pish-in aty

lol

----------


## TikTak

o kat ka e ke gjet ket nick.

fierakeje mere jaronin ene dil i xhiro m'tiron. ene shikjoji vet se nuk bohen kto pun me tel.

un kom qen neper t'gjitha lokalet ene hotelet e tirones po pertoj me shkrujt.

----------

